# Substrate make water cloudy



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hopefully there were no fish in the tank when you put the sand in.

Depending on the substrate, filtration, and water change volume, the hazyness can go away quickly or last a long time and turn into a bacterial bloom. It's really hard to say from here...

Plants should be okay with cloudy water.

:fish:


----------



## Ricoch3T (Jul 22, 2004)

Im wondering the same thing, I just put the substrate in the tank yestarday and did 2 water changes last night and 1 today. Still pretty cloudy. Its a mixture of florite and playsand (just like the article on sandy bottom written by buck). Anyhow, I'm still trying, although everytime I mess with it the dust seems to get worse. I'm hoping it will clear up sometime though. The playsand and florite mix looks almost like a river bottom, I think it'll look pretty good if the dust ever goes away.


----------



## Mini4x (Feb 3, 2004)

I just setup a new 10g and used straight Flourite..

I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed, boy is that stuff ever dirty..

24 hours later water still looks a bit cloudy..


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just make sure that those tanks are well-planted.

I just put up a 90G this past Friday and added a large amount of fish (32 in total) on Saturday. I used a combination of my old substrate (mix of playsand, fluorite, and peat) and some pool filter sand. Tank was a bit cloudy from the first couple of days, but began to clear up on Monday. Did some planting that night and stirred up another dust cloud, but it'll clear up soon (didn't get a chance to see the tank this morning).


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

I cleared the dust by adding micron 100 filter fiber and it cleared within a couple of hours. 

example 

After 2 days, remove it. It's really fine so it'll clog your filter quicker.

Good luck


----------

